# Clubs for a beginner and not spend a fortune?



## missin44 (May 10, 2007)

I would like to get back into playing golf agian. I haven't played in 10 years and when I did I was bad, 100 to 105 for 18 holes. With that said I don't want to spend a fortune. Today I swung by my local golf shop. I explained my situation and they showed me a set of Callaway Big Berthas. With irons, driver and 3 wood I was quoted a $1000. I don't want to pay this much. I will never be a serious golfer, I'll be the guy that likes to go have a little fun once in a while. I was hoping in the $350 range I might find something.

Surfing the net I found this: Custom golf clubs, discount golf, styles similar to Callaway Big Bertha, Bomber - Peacock Golf Products, Inc. , no idea if these are even worth looking at or if $350 is realistic. Should I look used? Knock off? Chain Sporting good store? 

Thanks
Need Help!
DJ


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Check the Buy/Sell in your local newspaper, or any of your local On-Line Swap Shops, you can sometimes find good quality equipment for under 300 bucks. I bought a set of irons from a Habitat for Humanity store for 20 bucks. Look around, theres bargains to be had, you do not have to pay a fortune for entry level golf equipment. When you start looking at Callaway equipment, even second hand your going to pay 500+ for a set. Check out the url below, its Callaways second equipment sales. 

http://callawaygolfpreowned.com/default.aspx?s_kwcid=big%20bertha|630013621

For your budget I'd be looking at Wilson, Tour Edge or Adams equipment. Just my opinion.

Del


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Check out used clubs at Callaway pre-owned. They have more than just callway and their stuff is top quality. Fast shipping.
The Golfaholic


----------

